# The question is



## Ray

No matter where I find myself............

if it itches;;;;;;;

Can I scratch it?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

If you can reach it.... yes.


----------



## Ray

Heck I havent even SEEN it in the last 20years!!


----------



## California

Sure. 

Wherever you go ....



there you are!


----------



## muleman RIP

As long as "it" is on you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> As long as "it" is on you!


----------



## muleman RIP

As long as you were working that toilet paper on your ass it no longer qualifies as an itch.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> As long as you were working that toilet paper on your ass it no longer qualifies as an itch.


----------

